# Icd9 code - dropped lens nucleus



## EMACHORRO (Aug 27, 2009)

Im looking for an ICD9 code for a "dropped lens nucleus", doctor was doing cataract surgery and the lens broke....does anybody know which dx code to use?  Im still looking thru my ICD9 book.....

thank you


----------



## Rita Prieto-Garcia (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried looking under your V or under your E codes?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 27, 2009)

It may be a mis-adventure during surgery code


----------



## Rita Prieto-Garcia (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried looking under your V or E codes codes?


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 31, 2015)

EMACHORRO said:


> Im looking for an ICD9 code for a "dropped lens nucleus", doctor was doing cataract surgery and the lens broke....does anybody know which dx code to use?  Im still looking thru my ICD9 book.....
> 
> thank you



I was just looking this up myself. According to this webpage-https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=70840 (a very nice pic of the eye too)
The reason for a dropped nucleus is accidental laceration, so maybe using 998.2 might be good? Because I don't see anything for Dropped Nucleus either.  Any thoughts?


----------

